# Manual for Marantz SR770



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get a User Manual (in English) for a Marantz SR770 A/V Receiver?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for?
https://www.manualsdrive.com/docume...=MARANTZ SR770&doctype=1&lang=en#.VKNEK0ZOKJI


----------



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks JBRax but they can't guarantee the language and the price seems to be very high.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Catsfield said:


> Thanks JBRax but they can't guarantee the language and the price seems to be very high.


 I'm sorry I didn't realize they were charging. Surely it's out there somewhere. I went through the Marantz website but for some reason that model # isn't listed? Have you tried contacting their CS?


----------

